# Cinco de Mayo



## VenusEnvy

¡Feliz Cinco de Mayo a todos los Mexicanos!


----------



## te gato

!!! sí, Feliz Cinco de Mayo !!!

a little background about the 5th of May...

http://www.vivacincodemayo.org/history.htm

te gato


----------



## VenusEnvy

te gato said:
			
		

> !!! sí, Feliz Cinco de Mayo !!!
> 
> a little background about the 5th of May...
> 
> http://www.vivacincodemayo.org/history.htm
> 
> te gato


I was going to post that same exact page!


----------



## te gato

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I was going to post that same exact page!


ja ja ja ja....
Great minds think alike..


----------



## Pilar

VenusEnvy and Te gato,

Well, so late and excuse us for that. Thank you so much for your greetings. 

5 de Mayo is not our Independence Day, as the article says, but is an important day to us.

Thanks again for the greetings.  

Pilar


----------



## ILT

Living on the Mexico-US border I've noticed that Americans think 5 de Mayo is our independence day, but it actually is not.  We do celebrate big in México, but Mexican-Americans in the US celebrate it even more.  I don't know how it happened that way, but it's glad to see that our holiday is shared and celebrated abroad.

By celebrating it big I mean: parades and mandatory day off, just like Independence Day (September 16, 1810), and Revolution Day (November 20th, 1910).  Mmmm, wonder what will happen in 2010!  I hope nothing of the such.

Thanks 

ILT


----------



## funnydeal

Anyway thanks for your greetings,  I always receive greetings on May 5, I am thankful becuase they came from their heart


----------



## mjscott

Cinco de Mayo is big. The weekend following Cinco de Mayo is when the Farmers' Market opens for the summer, besides all the parades, dance demonstrations, etc. Restaurants make a big deal about the celebration.

Although it is not Independence Day in Mexico, I wonder if it was chosen to be of importance over time (as a teacher) because there are no big celebrations between Easter/Passover, and Memorial Day. It is the longest stretch of schooling where there are no holidays to break up the monotony.

The website recommended in an earlier post is most interesting. Yes, we are all part of history in the making!

Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Well, better late than ever! Congratulations to all Mexicans for your 5th of May!!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Well, better late than *n*ever! Congratulations to all Mexicans for your 5th of May!!!!!



Jeje. Una pequeña corrección!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jeje. Una pequeña corrección!



Gracias, Whodunit.   Me estoy relajando en el estudio y mi inglés sufre las consecuencias...


----------



## asm

When I went to Cd Juarez to do some papers in the American Consulate, I went to El Paso, just to know that city. It was on May the 5th (or a similar day). What surprised me was that in El Paso were celebrating our holiday, something that I did not see at Juarez. Now that I live in the USA I’ve found this day an important celebration to honor latino heritage, however, sometimes they forget that 5 de mayo, as we celebrate it, is only Mexican; although all calendars have a 5 on theirs May page, only Mexico defeated France in that important battle. 





			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Living on the Mexico-US border I've noticed that Americans think 5 de Mayo is our independence day, but it actually is not. We do celebrate big in México, but Mexican-Americans in the US celebrate it even more. I don't know how it happened that way, but it's glad to see that our holiday is shared and celebrated abroad.
> 
> By celebrating it big I mean: parades and mandatory day off, just like Independence Day (September 16, 1810), and Revolution Day (November 20th, 1910). Mmmm, wonder what will happen in 2010! I hope nothing of the such.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ILT


----------

